# Jello???



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

One of my hedgehogs showed a huuuge interest in an orange jello.
I didn't give him much at all...just a half of a drop drop that was left on my finger from melted jello...but he loved it so much and he started purring and anointing himself right after he tried it...
is it bad? I know sugar is probably not the best idea...but just wondering...he seemed to be happy with just the smell of it


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jello is pure sugar, and the other chemicals in it may hurt him.


----------



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks. that's what I thought. Just it seemed odd that he would lose his mind over the smell of it. But Vanya is a funny guy anyways.


----------

